# General > Farming & Crofting >  Caithness SK number plate.

## cathy2

Wanted.. 

Looking for an old car/bike/tractor project with an ask or sk plate. Condition/make is not important as long as it could be lifted ot pulled on recovery. Anything considered. Please message if can help.. Cheers

----------

